# Hernias... how many of your dogs have them?



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Melony was born with a small umbilical hernia, well last week I noticed it has quadrupled in size so it's half the size of a golf ball now so she will be going in for surgery this coming week. Do you have to spay a dog who is getting hernia surgery? I haven't decided to necessarily breed her, but I would like to have that option way later down the road if I wanted to especially now that we're working so well together as a team... IF that's an option. if it's not I'm fine with spaying her anyway. My only huge issue with her conformation would be her E/W feet. She does have other faults, but that's the thing that bugs me personally the most.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

no you do not have to spay to get a hernia fixed, it it simply that most people fix the HERNIA with there spay app, but the two are not nessisarily connected


----------



## pitlover09 (May 1, 2009)

you dont have to spay your dog because of an umbilical hernia, but i think umbilical hernias are hereditary. i could be wrong tho


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Thanks you guys!

I know they said they'd fix it while they were in there doing her spay, but i never asked if I HAD to spay her to get it fixed. 

I don't have anything planned as far as breedings go for any of my dogs, but I wouldn't want to let a simple hernia stop me from producing dogs that I would use for myself. I do know it's hereditary, I learned alittle about them when a few years back when I got that cocker spaniel for my mom.


----------



## teasha (Aug 3, 2010)

If you don't want her spayed make sure you tell your vet because it sounds like they are assuming you want her spayed.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I do not think it is hereditary or ever heard it was. It does happen and not terribly common, the umbilical cord just did not heal properly and it herniated. Getting it fixed has nothing to do with spays but many ppl talk about getting it done when they spay the dog because it is easy to take care of since they are already under. Get it fixed and let her mature then decide if you want to breed her or not. this is the bulldog right? I think E/W is very common and ok for the breed standard or at least you see them at the show a lot.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

We have only had one dog in my life time that had a hernia. That was Yenta we thought she got it from the previous owner kicking her all over the place. We had it fixed when she was spayed.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

performanceknls said:


> I do not think it is hereditary or ever heard it was. It does happen and not terribly common, the umbilical cord just did not heal properly and it herniated. Getting it fixed has nothing to do with spays but many ppl talk about getting it done when they spay the dog because it is easy to take care of since they are already under. Get it fixed and let her mature then decide if you want to breed her or not. this is the bulldog right? I think E/W is very common and ok for the breed standard or at least you see them at the show a lot.


It's felony the one i brought back from jenny. I've always heard it was hereditary.

Sharon there are like at least three different types of hernias, one is the result of an injury. Was hers directly at her belly button?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

humm did you do a search on the web? like hernias are they hereditary or something like that. I will also ask a few of my breeder friends at the club what they know. that is a great question that I would want to know for sure. There a few types of hernias so umbilical is different than other so consider that in the search.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> humm did you do a search on the web? like hernias are they hereditary or something like that. I will also ask a few of my breeder friends at the club what they know. that is a great question that I would want to know for sure. There a few types of hernias so umbilical is different than other so consider that in the search.


I know this is old but did you ever look into it more? would love some more info if anyone has this. I always thought this was due to the mom being to rough when caring for the umbilical cord, Is this true or is it hereditary? I have the same issue now with cali and trying to decide where to go from here. { the vet told us when she was young it was common and would heal on its own ,but it hasnt and she is a year now} He also said it wasnt a big deal and could be fixed easy enough if it didnt.


----------

